# Steve Madden shoe sizing



## Geek2 (Jan 2, 2005)

I was looking at some shoes on Steve Madden's website and was wondering about the sizing. Does the sizing run big or small? I'm usually 7 but sometimes 71/2 depending on the shoe so I was wondering which size I should try and order? Any suggestions?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm usually a 7, and I ordered a pair of Steve Maddens (but the only had a 7 1/2) they are a little big, but they're boots where the tops are about 4" above my ankle... so the extra room really isn't that much of a big deal. But they are a bit big. My big toe is about 1" - 1 1/4" from the tip of the boot. They're livable, but I think I would've been better with a 7. So, I guess all in all they are pretty tru to size. I would say go with your regular size, unless you think you would want them a little more roomy.


----------



## Shoediva (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Reija, Im a 7 1/2 and have a pair of 7 1/2 and they are a good fit.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jan 9, 2005)

With Steve Maddens, I find it depends on the shoe.

I have a pair of boots that I went up 1/2 a size in so I could put insoles in them.

I also got a pair of pointy-toe flats that i had to go up one full size in. I put the gel toe inserts in the front.


----------

